# Nystatin - washing off nipples before feeding



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

DS has thrush and I've been prescribed Nystatin for my nipples. The tube says for topical use only, so I assume I need to wash it off my nipples before feeding DS. Won't washing my nipples so often wreck them?


----------



## mammafish78 (Jun 9, 2005)

I have thrush in my breasts now...sooo painful. I also am using niastatin. Before nursing I just wipe off the excess. My doctor said there is no need to wash before each nursing. My son is nursing fine, the treatment has not stopped him!







:

I was unsure about just wiping off the excess ointment so I tasted it for myself. Im not going to put something in his mouth that I know is not safe.

Make sure you use the ointment the entire time your babe has thrush because you really dont want to catch it. You also want to continue the treatment for at least 2 weeks after all signs of it are gone. It is more painful than birth! And the pain lasts longer. Ive been dealing with it for 6 weeks now. ouch!


----------



## Soogie (Feb 7, 2002)

Baby should also be getting oral Nystatin to ward off thrush in the mouth. Then you can use the oral suspension on your nipples and you would not have to risk babe ingesting any of the topical ointment that wasn't washed off.

That way you are covering all bases, topical for the diaper area and oral suspension for babe's mouth and your nipples.


----------

